# Montana hunt



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Maybe this will brighten your day. I know it brightened mine.

Day 1 & 2









Day 4


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice man, Canadas will brighten anyones day!! Honkers are my favorite goose to hunt!


----------



## hunterpic (Mar 28, 2011)

Man that looks fun! Was that a guided hunt with an outfitter? If so, could you connect me with the outfitter?
thank you


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

hunterpic said:


> Man that looks fun! Was that a guided hunt with an outfitter? If so, could you connect me with the outfitter?
> thank you



Sorry; no. I hunt with a close friend that owns a farm there and we hunt on private ground. It's an annual trip for me in December or January.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome! Someday i would like to hunt a field and slam some birds. Bet that was a rush. Congrats.


----------

